# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Совместные проекты Aigul(Елены Радьковой)

## aigul

Вот спешу похвалится и поделится песней с форумчанами. Музыка : Сергей Васильев , слова: Елена Радькова, исполняют: группа: Orient X-press Земляне

Думаю многие помнят "Землян".:smile:Очень Жду отзывов!

Итак! "Россия"

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/651950

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Поздравляю! Выходишь на Большую Дорогу:smile: :flower:  Профи есть профи!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,спасибо! Надеюсь , что выхожу!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

Ленуся - молодец. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Жжёшь!Автограф не зажмёшь?:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, конечно не зажму! Скоро вышлю:biggrin:
*Ольвия*, спасибо за букет!

----------


## luudvig

> Скоро


Во-во,начинается...:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

> Вот спешу похвалится и поделится песней с форумчанами. Музыка : Сергей Васильев , слова: Елена Радькова, исполняют: группа: Orient X-press Земляне
> Думаю многие помнят "Землян".:smile:Очень Жду отзывов!
> Итак! "Россия"
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/651950


 Лена, рад за тебя:smile:Поздравляю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, ладно уболтал, лично приеду и нарисую автографф!kuku


*LINSLI*, Игорь! Спасибо мне очень приятно принимать от тебя поздравления! :rolleyes:

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

ой и молодец :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## luudvig

> лично приеду и нарисую автографф!


Ловлю на слове! :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*aigul*,
Лен,поздравляю!Замечательная песня!

----------


## aigul

*CTARый*,Лешенька, спасибо!Мне очень приятно было писать этим ребятам  текст! Очень!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вот спешу похвалится и поделится песней с форумчанами. Музыка : Сергей Васильев , слова: Елена Радькова, исполняют: группа: Orient X-press Земляне
> 
> Думаю многие помнят "Землян".:smile:Очень Жду отзывов!
> 
> Итак! "Россия"
> 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/651950


Лен, здорово! :Ok:  :Aga: 
Поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, спасибо!  :Aga:  Надеюсь ещё , что- нибудь выдам.

----------


## overload

*aigul*,
 Лен, а как вокалиста звать?

----------


## aigul

*overload*,насколько я знаю, поет Сергей Васильев.

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,Лен, молодцы!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Представляю ещё одну работу. Музыка и аранжировка: Павел Гавронов (Pavell) , текст Елена Радькова, вокал : Ольга Скиженок , итак  "Крижана душа".

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/688236/

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Поздравляю! :flower:  Достойная работа! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, спасибо! 
Это Павел! Он просто суперпрофи!  :Aga:  Ведь не зря  с ним работают известные исполнители. 
Эта работа участвовала во Всеукраинском фестивале "Червона рута".

----------


## overload

*aigul*,
 Чистая работа.
Аранжировщик силён.
А украинский я понимаю, к сожалению, на уровне "Несе Галя воду"... :frown:

----------


## aigul

*overload*, переведу припев:
Ледяная душа, до боли ледяная...
От этого льда холодно в сердце.
Там где ты- потерянная весна,
Там где я - вокруг уже зима
Белой птицей ко мне рвется.

----------


## kensarinov

Лена, ну очень приятная песня. Слушаешь , душой отдыхаешь. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*kensarinov*,Толь сама от музыки тащусь!  :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, поздравляю!!! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь спасибо! Это благодаря Павлу.  :Aga: 


А я уже и по твоей музыке соскучилась!  :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

*aigul*,
Лена,привет! 

С прекрасной песней тебя и с наступающим Новым годом! ПЕСНЯ - СУПЕР!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сергей! Спасибо! Спасибо за поздравления! И тебя с наступающим! И  пусть все желания сбываются!!!!!

----------


## vik-tan

*aigul*,
Лена Крижана вода-ВОО :Ok: ,скажу еще- прирост чувствуется у тебя, притом немалый .Поздравляю.
А помнишь о том роднике который берет свое начало?То-то-же.
Ну и конечно же большой респект Павлу

----------


## aigul

*vik-tan*, Витя , спасибо! Ты о каком приросте? О вокале? Так пою не я. А есть на другом форуме темка там пою я. 
И "Крижана душа" называется! Ну а так пытаюсь  рости потихонечку. :Aga:  А из родник,а река получается , а река морем станет. Это закон природы. Лишь бы не высох родник прежде чем речкой стать. Я очень рада тебя снова видеть!!!!!!

----------


## vik-tan

Быстрячком забежал ,дай думаю слухану,поздно было уже, руки сами потянулись к кнопке пуск,как-то не обратил внимание на  то что поет  Ольга .поэтому и опечатка,Хотя голос твой с ею схожий по форманте. :Aga: 
С наступающим!!!

----------


## aigul

*vik-tan*, Вить спасибо! И тебя с наступающим.

----------


## aigul

Хочу представить ещё одну работу. Текст на моем родном украинском языке. Музыка и вокал Полинская Виктория , текст Радькова Елена
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/728899/

----------


## aigul

И ещё хочу добавить для Вики украинский тоже родной! Спасибо ей!!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

Девочки, молодцы! Очень красиво!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753038/

А вот "Скажи чому" в моем исполнении .:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> А вот "Скажи чому"


У меня не играет.

----------


## luudvig

Послухал.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, ну и шо? Хреново?

----------


## aigul

Ребята! Вот хочу представить три песни написанный на мои стихи Вячеславом Анисимовым. Они вошли в его альбом "Я твой ангел" . Итак музыка и вокал Вячеслав Анисимов, текст Елена Радькова
Я твой ангел  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753787/
Невеста  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753788/
Мой малыш  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753775/

----------


## Лев

> Я твой ангел - Невеста -
> Мой малыш


Хорошо получилось, вокал бы немного по уровню поднять...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, ну это уже сводили все для заказчиков. Как требовали так и делали.

----------


## luudvig

> Три песни написанный на мои стихи Вячеславом Анисимовым.


Хорошо.

----------


## tamara rabe

Леночка, молодчина! Интерес к твоим текстам вполне заслужен!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*tamara rabe*, Тамарочка  ! Ну прям захвалила! Спасибо! :Aga: 
Надеюсь, что и другие мои тексты найдут применение.

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://*********ru/1365491.jpg[/IMG]

А вот наш Слава Анисимов на обложке.

----------


## aigul

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/775093/- Моя весна ( муз. Сергей Павкин ( Silensio), сл Елена Радькова, вокал Виктория Полинска.
Думаю Вика меня простит, ну не выдержала я( не дождалась её ответа) , уж очень мне песня понравилась!

----------


## LINSLI

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/775093/- Моя весна ( муз. Сергей Павкин ( Silensio), сл Елена Радькова, вокал Виктория Полинска.
> ........ уж очень мне песня понравилась!


Да, Лена,... песня действительно классная!.... Вика такая не обычная....И музыка интересная.... Поздравляю. :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь! Спасибо!!!!!  :Oj:  Да Вике очень идет такой стиль. Да и я мечтала о такой вещи, немного мистической . Надеюсь у нас получилось :Oj:

----------


## LINSLI

Сегодня послушал Silensio ещё одну песню, но она пока без голоса. Мне нравится то что он делает и как.... Мне это очень близко. Возможно пока рано говорить только 2 вещи послушал, но было приятно.:smile:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, ну у нас с ним ещё и "Птица" есть. :Aga:  Игорь, спасибо, я думаю Сергею будет оооочень приятно это прочесть.

----------

